# 1993 Sentra SE-R Oil Pump replacement



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

So I just bought a '93 sentra se-r (didn't know if i should have posted this in the sr20 section or not) and it needs a new oil pump, i've never worked on the B13 so i had a few questions. This may be dumb but are the oil pumps on the GA engines from this year interchangeable? If not are the only ones that are the SE-R sentra's from '91-94? Also would it be better to go by the FSM on this one as a how to on everything or get a different type of repair guide? 

Thanks guys!


----------

